# Another Rescue Milestone



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well folks, I'm moving up, I got to do a Home Visit this past weekend. Granted it wasn't for a Malt, it was an 8 year old Yorkie, but it was really nice to be able to help a little dog. The family was so excited, too, they really really wanted this baby, showed me everything they'd done around the house to prepare for him. It's such a nice feeling knowing you've helped a family and a little dog. 

I read a neat book the other day about transporting, it's called 15 Legs, I think the author is Silva but I'm not sure, can't find the book, but I ordered it from Riverbank publishers. Anyway, it's about the job transporters do and what an important component of rescue it is. Of course it'll make ya cry, wouldn't be a good rescue book if it didn't!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

That is so great!!! :aktion033: I admire you for doing what you can to make a difference! Will the family get the little Yorkie?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Isn't it an awesome feeling?

Without people like you, it just won't work.

Rescue is a wheel, with spokes, keeping it together.

Transporters, home visits, fosters, shelter runners, donations, fundraisers, etc.

ALL are soooo important in order to save these little ones.

Lucky Yorkie. He had you going to bat for him. I love that. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Marti! :chili: You go girl! :chili: We are so proud to have you in our SM family.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great news!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go!!


:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> That is so great!!! :aktion033: I admire you for doing what you can to make a difference! Will the family get the little Yorkie?[/B]


Yes, very nice family, this baby will have a warm, loving furever home.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!! That's Very cool! .....home visits! Sounds like a big responisbiliby, I hope you never have to turn anyone down....that would be my problem anyway.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

That is awesome. It is so wonderful that so many people are out there looking after these precious babies. Thank you for all you do, and everyone else that is involved in rescue.


----------

